# A day at Camarillo



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are some shots from the day at the museum yesterday. We didn't get many out for the presentation, but that's okay. I got some great pictures. Here are a few for your viewing and drooling pleasure. The flypast shots are not the best as the zoom on my current camera sucks. I will be upgrading in the next month or so to one MUCH better. So look out for more pictures!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Beautifull pics evans.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice Eric.... I like the close-up cowl shot on the T-6....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. The cowl shot looks even better larger as you can see the raindrops on it. I posted a separate page on my website for the Polikarpov I-16 on my website using pics from yesterday, including a couple of cockpit shots.

http://www.vg-photo.com/i16.html


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Good stuff Eric. I like the I-16 shots.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

I was waiting for them to put it outside so I could get some better shots than cramped in with everything else in the museum. I was happy when I saw it moving outside, I got out with my camera first.


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 19, 2006)

AMAZING! That I-16 is the real deal, not a replica? I am so envious for that is my fav Soviet aircraft of all time. Also I have only seen a Zero on the ground never in the air. WOW!!! 

:{)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

The I-16 is the real McCoyski.  It is a model 24, built in 1939. Pretty sweet, isn't she?! I thought it was staying permanently, but it looks like it is on temporary assignment for at least the next 6 months. Looks like it _should_ fly for the air show. It would be cool if they could take it up with the Yak-3.


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 19, 2006)

If it flies sent pics. To me they look like the Gee Bee racers. So I wonder if they have some of the same flying characterisitcs.

:{)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2006)

Very cool Eric, looks like you guys are in the rainy season...


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice shots Eric!

It was a good day out there yesterday! Cold for almost the whole day, but when any flying takes place, its fun!

Here are some shots I got yesterday.





Jason Somes's AT-6D and Chris Rushing's SNJ-4. SNJ-4 "Sugarfoot" won bronze at Reno 2005.




A view of the A6M3 Zero and F6F-5 Hellcat from the engine workstand of the C-46.




This P-51D Mustang flies into Camarillo a lot. It is based at Van Nuys.




It rained early in the morning, and you can see snow on top of the mountain in the distance. 




The two fighters taxing out.

Eric


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 19, 2006)

Your pics didn't come out dude.

:{)


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I fixed the picture problem.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 19, 2006)

Great shots. Missed last years airshow season because of a newborn...but this summer, hee hee!

:{)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Great pics! I like the I-16 shots.


----------



## trackend (Feb 19, 2006)

Wonderful stuff Eric A6. Having that just up the road from where you live makes me so friggin jealous that pool by Miss Universe would be dribble if I was there.
Great shots fellas, thanks very much for sharing your day with us.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 19, 2006)

Good stuff, Eric! I didn't even see you taking pics yesterday! My wife put our new cam on order this morning, so once I get used to it, it should bring some great stuff.


----------



## A6M3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Eric. I took those shots I posted with my small camera I keep in my pocket, works good for unexpected photo oportunities. 

Good to hear you will be getting your new camera soon. I think you told me it will be a SLR. What size of telephoto lens will you get/use?

I use 300 mm. It does me well. 

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

Yep, it's an SLR. We are getting the Nikon D-50. It's a package deal that comes with a 28-80mm zoom. I will be looking into a 300 zoom or thereabout. I had a 80-210 zoom in my old 35mm Minolta and it was pretty good, but the extra 90mm would have been nice. This REALLY makes me look forward to taking more pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet pics fellas!!


----------

